# Garlic Basil Tomato Pie



## SierraCook (Feb 15, 2005)

Garlic Basil Tomato Pie 

1 (8-oz.) can Pillsbury® Refrigerated Crescent Dinner Rolls 
2 to 4 teaspoons olive or vegetable oil 
1/2 cup chopped fresh basil 
1 to 3 teaspoons minced garlic 
8 oz. Provolone cheese, thinly sliced 
8 Italian plum tomatoes, thinly sliced lengthwise, seeded 
1/4 cup grated Parmesan or Romano cheese 
Freshly ground black pepper, if desired 

Directions:
Heat oven to 375°F. Lightly spray 10-inch pie pan or tart pan with nonstick cooking spray. Separate dough into 4 rectangles. Place rectangles in sprayed pan. Press evenly over bottom and up sides; firmly press edges and perforations to seal. Prick dough generously with fork. Bake at 375°F. for 15 to 17 minutes or until golden brown.

Meanwhile, in small saucepan, combine oil, basil and garlic. Cook over low heat just until heated, stirring occasionally. Cover to keep warm.

Remove partially baked crust from oven. Arrange half of the Provolone cheese slices over crust. Top with half of the tomatoes. Sprinkle with 2 tablespoons of the Parmesan cheese. Repeat layers. Spoon basil mixture evenly over pie. Sprinkle with pepper.

Return to oven; bake an additional 15 to 18 minutes or until cheese is melted and crust is deep golden brown. Let stand 5 minutes before serving.


----------



## GB (Feb 16, 2005)

Yummm. Thanks SierraCook. I just copied this to my files


----------

